# condensed milk & curdling



## qlderj (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi,
I have a recipe for mayonnaise, that I suspect is from wartime. It has only condensed milk, sugar, mustard and vinegar.
I had no condensed milk so made my own, using fresh milk. And it curdled when I added the vinegar. I made it again using powdered milk, and it did not curdle. And I suspect tinned condensed milk would have no drama.
So questions are;
Why curdling occurred with fresh but not powdered milk?
How much milk should I begin with to make e.g.1 cup condensed milk? How far should it be reduced?
And does anyone know the origin of this so called "mayonnaise?"


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Condensed milk or sweetened condensed milk is milk that has had most of the liquid removed.

Making your own condensed milk is not easy.

You are evaporating most of the liquid.

Even in a pan on low.....very low.....you will not achieve the correct consistency.

Milk curdles when an acid is added.

Powdered milk does not curdle, because the enzymes that react to the acid are lessened through the evaporation process.










I found this on a Google search. Your right......this is an alternative method before commercial mayonnaise and salad dressing were created.

You're best bet is to hit the grocery store for the condensed milk.


----------



## iamavapollard (Aug 8, 2016)

Why curdling occurred with fresh but not powdered milk?

- Milk curdles because of chemical reaction, the proteins in the milk gets attracted to each other when the pH of the milk decreases. Clumps are formed and curdling takes place.

Powdered milk do curdles, but the process should be carried out correctly. You need to add water to the powdered milk and heat it at 140 degree. Then add vinegar or lemon juice.

This is the link will make the process clear: http://tacticalintelligence.net/blog/how-to-make-cheese-from-powdered-milk.htm


----------

